# PE Review material - Chelapati



## chako

I am about to buy review manual by Chelapati. Has any one used C.V.Chelapati book for PE Power module review. Any comments will be helpfull


----------



## knight1fox3

chako said:


> I am about to buy review manual by Chelapati. Has any one used C.V.Chelapati book for PE Power module review. Any comments will be helpfull


I purchased a copy of the Chelapati book for my studies prior to taking the Oct. 2010 exam. There is a lot of relevant material in the book and it goes through some meaningful problems. I flagged a few of the sections for use on the exam. Though my main reference was the binder I received from taking the GA Tech online PE power review course.


----------



## cdcengineer

chako said:


> I am about to buy review manual by Chelapati. Has any one used C.V.Chelapati book for PE Power module review. Any comments will be helpfull


Where are your strengths vs. weaknesses? I may be able to send you some goodies. PM me.


----------



## EDISON_NY

I have a copy i used for my october-2010 exam; I will sell it if you are interested + additional goodies for free. It’s a good book, has many PE type of problems, focus on what you really need for the exam rather than unnecessary info.


----------



## HopefulFirstTimer

I recently took the October exam and am awaiting the results. I'm not very optimistic and am curious as to how much this Chelapati book can contribute to the exam.

What does it contain that is helpful? How much does it cost?


----------



## knight1fox3

HopefulFirstTimer said:


> I recently took the October exam and am awaiting the results. I'm not very optimistic and am curious as to how much this Chelapati book can contribute to the exam.
> What does it contain that is helpful? How much does it cost?


The Chelapati book is specifically geared toward the PE power exam. So it covers all the relevant topics that will appear on the exam. It provides methodology on how to solve problems and then demonstrates these techniques with meaningful examples. However, the Chelapati example problems do not particularly follow the NCEES format. It is a good review reference but should be coupled with NCEES sample exam book (among other references). I purchased my copy in early Aug. 2010 from the Irvine Institute for $95. I believe that IIT also offers an online review course that utilizes the Chelapati book during the course. I actually took an online review course offered by GATech since it was more suitable for me.


----------



## HopefulFirstTimer

I too took the GA Tech review course. I thought the first half of the program was beneficial for background and review but I didn't really think the problems that he did for the power and fault analysis was very useful on the exam. I thought there could have been more VFD's, PT and CT metering, and NEC review that would have been helpful. The lighting portion of the review course I found applicable though.

What was your overall thought from the GA Tech course and how useful it was for the exam?


----------



## knight1fox3

HopefulFirstTimer said:


> I too took the GA Tech review course. I thought the first half of the program was beneficial for background and review but I didn't really think the problems that he did for the power and fault analysis was very useful on the exam. I thought there could have been more VFD's, PT and CT metering, and NEC review that would have been helpful. The lighting portion of the review course I found applicable though.
> What was your overall thought from the GA Tech course and how useful it was for the exam?


Have a look at this thread for some good feedback on the GA Tech course (in prep. for the Oct. 2010 exam). I posted my feedback there as well. Overall I thought it was a good, helpful course. Dr. Begovic's section seemed too fast paced and therefore didn't allow for enough examples. I thought the NEC review portion was sufficient.


----------



## ErichB

Good news guys, for those wanting to get their hands on the Chelapati Volume 2 for Electrical PE.

I e-mailed Chelapati this morning, and he replied back with the following:



> Erich:
> We have split Volume 2 Second edition into
> 
> PEEE Volume 2 – Third Edition - Section 6 which is for PEEE (Power) - $49.95
> 
> PEEE Volume 3 – Third Edition – Sections 7 and Section 9 for PEEE (Electrical and Electronics) - $39.95
> 
> They are now at the printers and should be available next week.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> CVC


So, keep your eyes peeled on Irvine Institute's website. I'm certainly going to purchase my copy of Volumes 2 and 3 when it becomes available.


----------



## megavar

ErichB said:


> Good news guys, for those wanting to get their hands on the Chelapati Volume 2 for Electrical PE.
> I e-mailed Chelapati this morning, and he replied back with the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erich:
> We have split Volume 2 Second edition into
> 
> PEEE Volume 2 – Third Edition - Section 6 which is for PEEE (Power) - $49.95
> 
> PEEE Volume 3 – Third Edition – Sections 7 and Section 9 for PEEE (Electrical and Electronics) - $39.95
> 
> They are now at the printers and should be available next week.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> CVC
> 
> 
> 
> So, keep your eyes peeled on Irvine Institute's website. I'm certainly going to purchase my copy of Volumes 2 and 3 when it becomes available.
Click to expand...



I completed the online review course with Irvine Institute for the Oct '10 exam. I found the material helpful, although I also used Beaty's book and some of my own text books from school, for a number of problems. The only issue I had was attending the online video conferences held 6 to 9pm west coast time, while I'm on east coast time. At least all lectures are recorded. I found the lectures much more helpfull compared to the actual text book. Also know how to search for issues in the NEC - I placed my own tabs on the pages.

I hope to pass after 23years out of school. (I passed FE last year using the VillaNova online course -their FE online lecture quality were much better)

- good luck to all!


----------



## VolInGA

Any news on the new versions? Considering also doing the online lectures. I did the GA tech but something's not clicking.


----------



## RobJ

Anybody have any advice on choosing between Chelapati and EERM? I'm taking the Power PE in April and I'd rather just choose one or the other as my main study guide and fill in whatever isn't covered with various other materials (old textbooks, sample exams, etc...). It looks like I can get both for about the same price (I've seen used copies of EERM for under $100). I know neither is perfectly suited to the new exams but as far as I can tell nothing is going to be comprehensive, so any advice would be appreciated.

Also, if I do end up going with the EERM, does anyone know whether the new Power-specific version (here: http://ppi2pass.com/ppi/PPIShop?ct=ELECTRI...=0&amp;pr=EPRM) has any improvements over the older 8th edition or if it's just the same material with irrelevant chapters removed?


----------



## cbinla

chako said:


> I am about to buy review manual by Chelapati. Has any one used C.V.Chelapati book for PE Power module review. Any comments will be helpfull



I would recommend this book:

http://www.amazon.com/Power-Systems-Analys...MHZDB745A0K398H

I don't think I would have passed the PE without it.


----------



## tina-Cali

ErichB said:


> Good news guys, for those wanting to get their hands on the Chelapati Volume 2 for Electrical PE.
> I e-mailed Chelapati this morning, and he replied back with the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erich:
> We have split Volume 2 Second edition into
> 
> PEEE Volume 2 – Third Edition - Section 6 which is for PEEE (Power) - $49.95
> 
> PEEE Volume 3 – Third Edition – Sections 7 and Section 9 for PEEE (Electrical and Electronics) - $39.95
> 
> They are now at the printers and should be available next week.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> CVC
> 
> 
> 
> So, keep your eyes peeled on Irvine Institute's website. I'm certainly going to purchase my copy of Volumes 2 and 3 when it becomes available.
Click to expand...

I just checked on Irvine website and noticed the price of volume2 is 89.95...Did any one get volume 2 and 3 with the price listed above? also has any one had a pass experience with volume 2&amp;3 are they a must to buy? This is my first time taking the exam, just checking in hope spending my money wisely. As I have already spent lots of money on books...


----------



## tina-Cali

ErichB said:


> Good news guys, for those wanting to get their hands on the Chelapati Volume 2 for Electrical PE.
> I e-mailed Chelapati this morning, and he replied back with the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erich:
> We have split Volume 2 Second edition into
> 
> PEEE Volume 2 – Third Edition - Section 6 which is for PEEE (Power) - $49.95
> 
> PEEE Volume 3 – Third Edition – Sections 7 and Section 9 for PEEE (Electrical and Electronics) - $39.95
> 
> They are now at the printers and should be available next week.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> CVC
> 
> 
> 
> So, keep your eyes peeled on Irvine Institute's website. I'm certainly going to purchase my copy of Volumes 2 and 3 when it becomes available.
Click to expand...

I just checked on Irvine website and noticed the price of volume2 is 89.95...Did any one get volume 2 and 3 with the price listed above? also has any one had a pass experience with volume 2&amp;3 are they a must to buy? This is my first time taking the exam, just checking in hope spending my money wisely. As I have already spent lots of money on books...


----------



## eng787

cbinla said:


> chako said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am about to buy review manual by Chelapati. Has any one used C.V.Chelapati book for PE Power module review. Any comments will be helpfull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would recommend this book:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Power-Systems-Analys...MHZDB745A0K398H
> 
> I don't think I would have passed the PE without it.
Click to expand...

I totally agree with this. This is great book and really helped me to pass exam. Chilapti is good book for practise and review and good to increase your knowledge


----------



## eng787

RobJ said:


> Anybody have any advice on choosing between Chelapati and EERM? I'm taking the Power PE in April and I'd rather just choose one or the other as my main study guide and fill in whatever isn't covered with various other materials (old textbooks, sample exams, etc...). It looks like I can get both for about the same price (I've seen used copies of EERM for under $100). I know neither is perfectly suited to the new exams but as far as I can tell nothing is going to be comprehensive, so any advice would be appreciated.
> Also, if I do end up going with the EERM, does anyone know whether the new Power-specific version (here: http://ppi2pass.com/ppi/PPIShop?ct=ELECTRI...=0&amp;pr=EPRM) has any improvements over the older 8th edition or if it's just the same material with irrelevant chapters removed?


I used the older edition and did not find any difference because my friend had new one.


----------



## bethy

I looked at the content of Vol I &amp; II, they look the same. For P.E. power, do we need to get all 3 vol?? I am very weak on the NEC code and measurement instrument. Can someone give me some advise for this area?

Thanks,

Beth


----------



## Dolphin P.E.

bethy said:


> I looked at the content of Vol I &amp; II, they look the same. For P.E. power, do we need to get all 3 vol?? I am very weak on the NEC code and measurement instrument. Can someone give me some advise for this area?
> Thanks,
> 
> Beth


I would buy Volume 1 only!!


----------



## megavar

Get Vol 1 only and in addition focus on NCEES exam problems, NEC and engineering economics.

Buy lots of tabs and index as if your life depends on it.

passed Power Oct 2010


----------



## harsha

I am planning to sell the following. If interested hit me up at [email protected]

1.P.E. Electrical License Review Manuals ,2nd Edition by C.V. Chelapati, Ph.D., P.E., - Volume I and II – $ 119.95(negotiable)

Reviews (http://engineerboards.com/lofiversion/index.php/t14220.html)


----------



## harsha

harsha said:


> I am planning to sell the following. If interested hit me up at [email protected]
> 1.P.E. Electrical License Review Manuals ,2nd Edition by C.V. Chelapati, Ph.D., P.E., - Volume I and II – $ 119.95(negotiable)
> 
> Reviews (http://engineerboards.com/lofiversion/index.php/t14220.html)



SOLD


----------

